# How to get latex paint out of clothes?



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

The title says it all. We're painting ds' room. Dd was asleep when we started, and I didn't get a chance to change her clothes, she walked into the room and got paint all over a shirt I love (OK, it's old, but it's got this really cute manatee whose mouth opens up, and it was a handme down, so who knows where it came from!)

The paint dried before I noticed.

Any ideas?

(Reposted from TAO at moderator's request).


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I found that "goo-gone" can remove some, but never was able to get all the paint off when dd brushed up against a recently painted wall in our apartment's breezeway. It was her winter coat that she loves and still insists on wearing. Dh hates that way it looks (pink coat with white paint).


----------



## amjs (Oct 23, 2005)

just today i got dried latex paint out of my favorite prana yoga pants with rubbing alcohol! just douse the spot well and then i just scratched at it with my fingernail then wiped the paint away. i put them in the washer afterwards expecting a bit of a discoloration spot but they came out perfect!!!!

good luck!


----------



## peel (Aug 31, 2006)

interesting. I'm going to try what you did amjs.


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

I've never found a good solution to this. If it's just a tiny spot, it can usually be scratched off. But if it's spread over a large area, I think it's ruined. Also, it seems the thinner the paint is spead on the article of clothing, the more difficult it is to remove. Actual drops pick off easily, but smears are there to stay.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Well, I'll see if rubbing alcohol does it (do they sell it by the gallon)?


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

I thought it was going to say 'hair', & I was greatly interested. Sigh. I hate painting ceilings.

The kids have been leaning up against a lot of wet walls lately, & I got 'em wet & threw them in the laundry right away. I'm afraid to look too close though.


----------

